

The lives of elevators - daviday
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/04/21/080421fa_fact_paumgarten?printable=true

======
arn
This is a long article, but interesting. Basically, guy gets stuck in elevator
for 41 hours and it ends up ruining his life.

here's the time lapse of the 41 hours on security camera

[http://www.newyorker.com/online/video/2008/04/21/080421_elev...](http://www.newyorker.com/online/video/2008/04/21/080421_elevators)

------
dcurtis
Hmm. I submitted this yesterday. I thought the dupe preventer was better than
this...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=164592>

Edit: Oh, I see, this one uses the "print" link. I wonder how this can be
prevented in the future.

------
sethg
Highly recommended reading (mentioned in passing in the article): Colson
Whitehead's "The Intuitionist", a magic realist novel about a black female
elevator inspector. No, really!

